# Last IUI Failed - back on another waiting list



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

I found out saturday that our third and final iui hadn't worked, i feel absolutely devastated, it just feels like we are back to square one and don't know what to do next.  We just have the thought of another waiting game ahead of us, whilst we wait for our names to be called for ivf.

I am just starting to feel like i am just not meant to have children of my own, the image i have always had in my head of finding out i was pregnant, giving birth and then being able to raise our child and love them so much is fading very quickly, i just cant ever imagine finding out that my one dream is gonna come true.  It's so frustrating, how can something be unexplained, there must be a reason, why after nearly 4 years of trying, my partner and i haven't managed to conceive if there is nothing wrong like the doctors say.  We have been going to this clinic for three years now, and i feel like i may as well be still on the original waiting list, because we are still none the wiser about why i am not pregnant yet.  I am really starting to feel like there is something major wrong but i just dont know what.  Has anyone been diagnosed as "unexplained" then found out later what exactly is wrong?  Could i have something like endometriosis but just not know?  Could it be that me and my partner are just not compatible? Is there anything i can do whilst i am waiting for ivf?

Sorry about the moaning!

Clair xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Clair

I'm so sorry to hear about 3rd IUI BFN - it's a really horrible time.  

I've also been labelled as "unexplained" and I know how frustrating it is.  

However, there are lots and lots of girls on here who are also unexplained and had 2 or 3 unsucessful IUIs and then conceived first or second time with IVF.  

I think one theory is that although your tubes are open they just aren't functioning properly in terms of passing your embryo down into the uterus.  Two separate consultants at different clinics have told me they think this is probably the main reason for unexplained infertility.  So IVF would have a high chance of being succesful if this was the case.

Other possible reasons might include something quite minor with both partners which is therefore making it much harder or possibly implantation/immune concerns.  

Are you able to speak to your clinic about your concerns and see if they can give you some better advice on why it might not have worked so far?

In terms of preparing for IVF I would say try and eat sensibly, take a good pre-natal vitamin supplement and maybe consider something like acupuincture or reflexology which will help keep you calm.  But don't feel you have to put your life on hold/live like a saint.  I think as long as you are basically healthy, if it's going to work, it's going to work!

Don't give up though......................it can definitely work and IVF has much better success rates than IUI for most people.

Good luck    

rachel xxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Clair,

I know things seem really low sometimes but i agree with Rachel DONT GIVE UP!

I too had failed iui's and have felt completely devasted like you but yesterday we just found out i am pregnant for the first time ever with our first IVF!

Waiting for IVF isn't so bad, after the iui's it gives your boby and mind a chance to recover and prepare yourself again! Think positive, YOU WILL BE A MUM! It may just take a wee while longer!

Lots of love and luck!

Syd xx


----------

